# how many times a month?



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

*how many times do you was your car a month*​
once a month38.11%twice a month410.81%more than twice a month2875.68%less than once a month25.41%


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

since my other post was met with some surprise from qooqiiu (hi dude!)
at me washing my car 1 to 2 times a week, how many times a month do you wash your car?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

more than twice a month.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Roughly once every six weeks, its in a agrage so rarely gets dirtyer than a few bugs stuck the the front of it now.

However, its going to need a wash after tomorrows ace meet


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

seems like 10 times a week
prob 3 times a week
neighbours must think im OCD :lol:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to admit at least 2-3 times - A WEEK 

Scotty225


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I usually wash my cars once a week, but after reading all the clay, wax and polish posts I think I'm gonna have to ask my employer if I can go part time :lol:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

chrishTT said:


> seems like 10 times a week
> prob 3 times a week
> neighbours must think im OCD :lol:


they do.....and you probably have. me too :lol:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

At the very least 3 times per month, bet my neighbours think...he's washing his car again :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Damn, sorry, can you dis-count my vote. I thought you said how many times do you have sex a month :roll: :lol:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Never urinated on my car, what a bizarre question...

If you meant wash, (and not was  ) then it's once a week, sometimes more if I have two meets in one week.

Nick


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

tt9060 said:


> since my other post was met with some surprise from qooqiiu (hi dude!)
> at me washing my car 1 to 2 times a week, how many times a month do you wash your car?


 

I wash usually once a week (the car that is).
I look at the forecast and if it looks like its gonna be dry for two consecutive days, im out there doing it.

I know that even washing it once a week the neighbours are laughing at me. Or is it my paranoier? I can never tell.

If i had a garage id probably do it more! (in secret)

You should amend you poll.

2 or more times a week?
once a week?
twice a month?
Approx 5 times a year?..


----------

